# A self confidence test I took take it and be honest



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

see what scores you guys get. Here is mine:

How high is your self-esteem?

You have scored 69.

What your scoring means
You have excellent self-esteem. You may well have had problems with valuing yourself in the past, but you have become a confident person with a proper appreciation of yourself. You are almost certainly someone who other people like and admire, and your belief in yourself helps you to make good friendships and relationships. However, your inner confidence also enables you to feel happy and relaxed when you are alone.

Test Link- 
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/interactive/interactivetests/selfesteem.php


----------



## SocialButterflyToBe (Jun 19, 2014)

*You have scored 61.*

*What your scoring means* 
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.

Hmmm. This _might_ be accurate to some extent. I have more confidence in my abilities than in who I am as a person, that's true. I wonder how the system decides what scoring message to give, though. If it's only the score (61 gets this message, 69 gets your message) then I don't know how accurate that would be. But if each individual sentence in the message is catered to different choices in the questionnaire then perhaps it's somewhat more accurate 

In any case, thanks for sharing  I always like learning about myself :yes


----------



## EGLJ (Sep 15, 2013)

You have scored 39.

What your scoring means
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.



SocialButterflyToBe said:


> Hmmm. This _might_ be accurate to some extent. I have more confidence in my abilities than in who I am as a person, that's true. I wonder how the system decides what scoring message to give, though. If it's only the score (61 gets this message, 69 gets your message) then I don't know how accurate that would be. But if each individual sentence in the message is catered to different choices in the questionnaire then perhaps it's somewhat more accurate


Not catered unfortunately, I answered that I do like myself and it says chances are that I don't.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

*You have scored 49.*

*What your scoring means* 
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.

If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.

I don't know.


----------



## SocialButterflyToBe (Jun 19, 2014)

EGLJ said:


> Not catered unfortunately, I answered that I do like myself and it says chances are that I don't.


That's too bad  It would have been really cool if it was. I really wish that the legitimate quizzes/assessments that you typically have to pay for, like Myers-Briggs, career and IQ tests, were available online for free. The ones that try to "replicate" them don't tell us all that much about ourselves typically. Oh, well. I still love taking online quizzes even when I know they're not accurate haha :boogie


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

*You have scored 38. 
*
*What your scoring means*

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.

More than I expected...


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

39, not good at all... but at least I scored better than jeanny


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

*You have scored 42.

What your scoring means*

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

You have scored 57.

*What your scoring means*
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How high is your self-esteem?

You have scored 32. 

What your scoring means
The chances are that you find life very difficult indeed.

Hooray positive thinking.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

> *You have scored 43. *
> 
> What your scoring means
> The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


Okie dokie then.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

You have scored 50. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.
Have a look at the article called 'self-esteem', which is on this website in the Sex and relationships section. There are plenty of tips in there to help you. And if you do a bit of work on improving your self-esteem, you'll find that you have fewer worries and that your life will run more smoothly.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

You have scored 55.
What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on
the whole. But you sometimes fail to
believe in yourself enough.
Remember you are a special and
unique person. Many people with
your score feel confident in what
they do for a living and get a lot of
affirmation from that. It's important
however, to feel good about who you
are, not just about what you do.
Have a think about this.

=D =)


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

*How high is your self-esteem?*








*You have scored 39.*

*What your scoring means* 
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.
Have a look at the 'self-esteem' article. It contains lots of advice that you may find helpful to adopt. Also have a look at the recommended books, which could change your whole life.
You might also want to consider having some therapy. The treatment of choice for poor self-esteem is cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT).
There is much more provision for CBT treatment on the NHS these days. But it could be that your doctor might not consider your problem severe enough to warrant free treatment.
If by any chance this is true of you, and you still want to have CBT - you might want to consider paying to have it privately. You can find out more by going to the website of the British Association for Behavioural and Cognitive Psychotherapies.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

You have scored 34. 

What your scoring means
The chances are that you find life very difficult indeed. You may well have a number of failed relationships behind you. Perhaps you've had problems with anger, or jealousy that have caused a split with a partner. You may also have found that your working life has been extremely disappointing


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

*You have scored 62.*

What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm...I really don't think people think that, like at all...

*You have scored 53. *

*What your scoring means*
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.


----------



## Fwz (Mar 14, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> You have scored 57.
> 
> *What your scoring means*
> You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


You beat me by 1 point lol


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

You have scored 61. 

What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

"You have scored 51. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.
Have a look at the article called 'self-esteem', which is on this website in the Sex and relationships section. There are plenty of tips in there to help you. And if you do a bit of work on improving your self-esteem, you'll find that you have fewer worries and that your life will run more smoothly."



OOPS! I guess I had better work on that.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

You have scored 60. 

What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


I feel recent changes in my outlook on life have really boosted this. Had I taken this a week ago, the results would've probably been much lower.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

*You have scored 34.*

*What your scoring means* 
The chances are that you find life very difficult indeed.

Sums it up surprisingly well. :b


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

*You have scored 38. *

*What your scoring means*
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.

Not as bad as I expected.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

You have scored 38. 

What your scoring means
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


----------



## TheAvoider (Jun 1, 2014)

You have scored 50. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.


----------



## MichelleLovesYou (Jul 5, 2014)

> You have scored 53.
> 
> What your scoring means
> Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
> If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.


Well okay <.<


----------



## chelseaaa (Jul 4, 2014)

You have scored 46. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.
Have a look at the article called 'self-esteem', which is on this website in the Sex and relationships section. There are plenty of tips in there to help you. And if you do a bit of work on improving your self-esteem, you'll find that you have fewer worries and that your life will run more smoothly.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

*You have scored 40.*

*What your scoring means* 
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


----------



## RestrictedSoul (Nov 14, 2013)

*You have scored 51.

What your scoring means*
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.

SO ACCURATE, IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY. :O


----------



## NoClue32 (Sep 25, 2013)

You have scored 53. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

You have scored 48. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.
Have a look at the article called 'self-esteem', which is on this website in the Sex and relationships section. There are plenty of tips in there to help you. And if you do a bit of work on improving your self-esteem, you'll find that you have fewer worries and that your life will run more smoothly.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

this is bull**** anyways...

a couple of general questions and a score board, with tsome premade text's lik if everyone that hits the same core has the same issues personality..

im super shy and not confident..most of the time
but i do have times that i much more confidat than everyone around
and there are times/were time that even when i was shy and introverted, sme1 punched my friend and i didnt esitated in **** them up...and only me and another did it the others freezed with fear.. 

so am I confidence? ... DEPENDS on the day and the situacion..

so reeally this confidence/sel-esteen as much more to it than a simple score test and couple of paragraphs text...


----------



## danny790 (Jan 4, 2014)

You have scored 48. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving


----------



## WanderingMind001 (May 4, 2014)

You have scored 55.

What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

You have scored 29. 

What your scoring means 
The chances are that you find life very difficult indeed. You may well have a number of failed relationships behind you. Perhaps you've had problems with anger, or jealousy that have caused a split with a partner. You may also have found that your working life has been extremely disappointing.

I don't know why its saying about relationships as I've never been in one so that bit is BS but I'd say the rest is accurate. Things only get worse for me, they never seem to get better but it is what it is and I deserve it.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

How high is your self-esteem?

You have scored 38. 

What your scoring means
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.
Have a look at the 'self-esteem' article. It contains lots of advice that you may find helpful to adopt. Also have a look at the recommended books, which could change your whole life.
You might also want to consider having some therapy. The treatment of choice for poor self-esteem is cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT).
There is much more provision for CBT treatment on the NHS these days. But it could be that your doctor might not consider your problem severe enough to warrant free treatment.
If by any chance this is true of you, and you still want to have CBT – you might want to consider paying to have it privately. You can find out more by going to the website of the British Association for Behavioural and Cognitive Psychotherapies.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

OP, how about u work out the average score that all of us have got so far and see what it is. Pretty generalized answers though, I wouldnt pay much attention to them..


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

You have scored 53. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving



Interesting, well guess i just need to let go of the past and move forward


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

You have scored 51.


----------



## DementedFuschia (Feb 16, 2013)

You have scored 51. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.
Have a look at the article called 'self-esteem', which is on this website in the Sex and relationships section. There are plenty of tips in there to help you. And if you do a bit of work on improving your self-esteem, you'll find that you have fewer worries and that your life will run more smoothly.

Ouch. Thought I would have scored at least a little bit better.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, theres some pretty high scores here.

How do some of you manage to be confident whilst battling social anxiety?


----------



## candycandy (Apr 17, 2012)

32. I don't find life itself disappointing. I find myself to be my source of disappointment. FML.


----------



## shallpass (Jul 3, 2014)

You have scored 42.*

What your scoring means

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.

Have a look at the 'self-esteem' article. It contains lots of advice that you may find helpful to adopt. Also have a look at the recommended books, which could change your whole life.

You might also want to consider having some therapy. The treatment of choice for poor self-esteem is*cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT).

There is much more provision for CBT treatment on the NHS these days. But it could be that your doctor might not consider your problem severe enough to warrant free treatment.

If by any chance this is true of you, and you still want to have CBT – you might want to consider paying to have it privately

Fairly accurate I suppose.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

You have scored 56. 

What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

This is what I got

You have scored 40. 

What your scoring means
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.
Have a look at the 'self-esteem' article. It contains lots of advice that you may find helpful to adopt. Also have a look at the recommended books, which could change your whole life.
You might also want to consider having some therapy. The treatment of choice for poor self-esteem is cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT).
There is much more provision for CBT treatment on the NHS these days. But it could be that your doctor might not consider your problem severe enough to warrant free treatment.
If by any chance this is true of you, and you still want to have CBT – you might want to consider paying to have it privately.


----------



## twinpeas (Jun 29, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Hmm...I really don't think people think that, like at all...
> 
> *You have scored 53. *
> 
> ...


I got 53 too!


----------



## Fayetta (Jul 1, 2014)

You have scored 42. 

What your scoring means
The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


I'm not surprised really. :blank


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

*You have scored 44.*

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.

I wonder who here can get the highest score answering truthfully?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

37

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

*You have scored 80.*

*What your scoring means*

If you've answered entirely honestly then I'm afraid you are too smug for your own good! In fact, there's a danger that some people find you insufferable. It's great to value yourself highly, but you seem to think you're perfect. And no one is.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

You have scored 49. 

What your scoring means
Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.

Pretty accurate.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

You have scored 43. 

What your scoring means

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

ByStorm said:


> You have scored 49.
> 
> What your scoring means
> 
> ...


48. Yeah, same.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Dear God I don't even want to say, fml, there really is no hope. People like me are why therapists and psych hospitals and Prozac exist.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

*You have scored 57.*

*What your scoring means* 
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.

Happy with that. I improved a lot about my confidence. :yes

It would've been a lot lower a few months or years ago.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

37 :dead


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

You have scored 55. 

What your scoring means
You have quite good self-esteem on the whole. But you sometimes fail to believe in yourself enough. Remember you are a special and unique person. Many people with your score feel confident in what they do for a living and get a lot of affirmation from that. It's important however, to feel good about who you are, not just about what you do. Have a think about this.






feel like if i took this test again in a week it would be a lot different


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*You have scored 54. 

What your scoring means:

Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.*

That actually sounds pretty accurate.


----------



## moonbeasts (Jul 17, 2014)

*You have scored 45. *

Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.

If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.

Wow, from what I can see, I'm literally a point away from not having a good self-esteem. I actually always thought I was pretty confident in myself, haha. The description is fairly accurate, so I guess I gave myself too much credit before P:


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

You have scored 53. 

Many people think you are confident and in charge of your life. You're not so sure! It may be that you had a difficult upbringing with parents who were too demanding of you. Or perhaps you have always felt that you're not as bright as other people think you are. Or maybe you feel unlovable.
If you're in a relationship, it's possible that you often feel anxious about it. Sometimes you may worry that you'll 'muck things up'. You may also have serious concerns that your partner may one day decide you're not worth loving.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

You have scored 31.

The chances are that you find life very difficult indeed. You may well have a number of failed relationships behind you. Perhaps you've had problems with anger, or jealousy that have caused a split with a partner. You may also have found that your working life has been extremely disappointing.

Well, this test has made my already shockingly low self esteem even lower. Wow.


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

42.

The chances are that you really don't like yourself much at all. And yet nature has made you utterly unique. You have as much right to be on this planet, and to do as well, as anyone else. You have great personal qualities. But they do need bringing out.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

The answer to life, the universe, and everything.

Er...I mean, 42.


----------

